# Welcome to the New Forum Home



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thursday was one of those "bad days" at the office, and rather than put you to sleep with the details, the forum has been updated and is now loacated here.

There are some features and other things missing, and they will be back, but that'll come over the weekend. The Photo Album will be down until a new solution is in place.

But to let you know, we're back up.

FYI


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Its looking good Chris :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Chris   

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I couldn't get logged in all day yesterday????????


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey good to see it's working again. Things were so locked up on here Buckseye wanted to chat about my profile. :lol: Not that there is anything wrong with that. :roll: 
:beer: Here's to weathering the storm.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeh goldy I was clicken on every button for the hell of it and noticed you liked the Bighorns. I lived in and by them for about five years. :roll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

My sister lives in Sheridan, I tipped back a few in the "Mint" when we were there a year ago labor day weekend for bow elk opener. Nothing like sleeping in a cabin tent at elk camp. Caught some dandy trout too.

:beer:

Boy does a guy take things for granted or what?? The sight crashes for a day and it's who the what the?? :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I got a problem?? I think I was having withdrawls while the site was down. :lol:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Appreciate your hard work Chris!!

But, when I ping the site now it takes me to a server located in the broom closet of a Panamanian brothel - is there more to your story Chris?

Thanks again for your efforts,
M.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Boy for all of this, the repair man should be able to drink for free at any Nodak social. :bartime: Thanks Chris!!


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks Chris , I thought I had the problem on this end in the "wetlands" of San Diego...Happy New Year to all. See you in the Spring....


----------



## PAPPY (Dec 30, 2004)

Ditto here,, I think I injured my trigger finger clicking on my favorites in attempts to get on yesterday.

Whatever the problems was--seems all good here on the east coast of Carolina
pappyhat!! nice name--seems I've lost my hat again

PAPPY
from Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

PAPPY said:


> Ditto here,, I think I injured my trigger finger clicking on my favorites in attempts to get on yesterday.
> 
> Whatever the problems was--seems all good here on the east coast of Carolina
> pappyhat!! nice name--seems I've lost my hat again
> ...


me too.

pointer


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I think the downtime on the site was Chris' test to see how addicted we all are! My addiction is worse than cocaine!

Chris, are you sure you aren't performing some type of lab experiment here? :lol:

Great to see it up again, although not so sure my wife is! 

tad


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Glad to see your back up and running, and, um, Chris, apparently I am hooked also. Please don't do that to me again. :lol: :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Glad I was at work and missed it all!


----------

